#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-21
<mhall119> French team just likes to be different I think
<mhall119> paultag: awesome news
<paultag> mhall119: what's up
<mhall119> paultag: just read about ~locoteams being a delegated team, so loco teams can go back to being open
<paultag> oh dur, right
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, I'm stoked
<dscassel> Woo! I got our Natty Narwhal design artwork back from an artist friend.         
<dscassel>         
<dscassel>         
<dscassel>         
<dscassel> http://ubuntuone.com/p/ie0/
<dscassel> Now to design CDs. :D
<nigelb> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<aakshay> YoBoY: good morning
<YoBoY> mhall119: french team is old. When I look at my community and how many ubuntu events we have in march, I think being different is good ;)
<YoBoY> hi aakshay 
<aakshay> hi yoboy :)
<aakshay> YoBoY: where all the files for css are stores in loco_directory? i need to access them..
<YoBoY> aakshay: most of them come from the ubuntu-website project
<YoBoY> aakshay: but try in media directory
<aakshay> YoBoY: media directory in ubuntu-website folder?
<YoBoY> this one, and the other one
<aakshay> ok. thanks.. :)
<YoBoY> you can't directly modify files in ubuntu-website, this files have to be modified in the ubuntu-website project
<aakshay> YoBoY: ok.. and i would like to ask one more thing that
<aakshay> how can i access the comment id from the database?
<aakshay> or what is the primary key they use to uniquely identify wach comment?
<YoBoY> don't know ^^"
<YoBoY> You have to wait and ask to one of the LD devs
<aakshay> its ok.. thanks :)
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> good morning
<dholbach> hey daker
<daker> mhall119, Ronnie file a bug and assigned to me
<Ronnie> morning
<Ronnie> hey aakshay, back again
<Ronnie>  how can i access the comment id from the database?
<Ronnie> Comment.objects.get(pk=commentId)
<Ronnie> aakshay: ^
<Tm_T> K'day all
<aakshay> Ronnie: hey...  :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: yes.. i am facing the problem doing this.. 
<Ronnie> if you need to edit CSS, think first is the changes should go to the whole ubuntu-theme, or just loco specific. If the latter, then you can add css to the newstyle.css in /media/css otherwise you have to change the ubuntu_website/media/css/default.css and merge it into ubutnu_website first
<Ronnie> Hi Tm_T
<Ronnie> aakshay: what bug are you trying to solve?
<aakshay> Ronnie: 616383	Needs ability to directly link to a comment
<aakshay> the above bug
<Ronnie> oke
<aakshay> in this, i need to print the complete comment on the new web page. but i am not getting how to access the required comment from the database?
<Ronnie> there are 2 ways to do that. make a separate page with only that comment or work with hashes (name="myname" and url#myname)
<Ronnie> which of the two ways do you want to make
<aakshay> Ronnie: i am planning to make a new page
<aakshay> Ronnie: but then i need to declare "url" and many more things which i am confused in
<aakshay> :(
<Ronnie> the disadventage i usualy have, it that the context and latter comments are not visible
<Ronnie> i will lead you trough the process, but first we need to have to same "plan"
<aakshay> yes.. 
<aakshay> i have spent all these days deciding the plan only.. :D
<aakshay> can we start by today itself?.. :)
<Ronnie> so whats your plan?
<aakshay> Ronnie: my plan is to add a "view" label instead of "#1" as in "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/1" in the grey portion on the right most side
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 20 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 621) (dups: 1) (heat: 2890)" [High,New]
<aakshay> then link this "view" to the new designed page
<aakshay> Ronnie: Then on the new designed page, we will acess the required comment from the database and print as shown in the above demo web page. :)
<Ronnie> oke
<aakshay> Ronnie: thats my plan but i dont know whether its efficient or not.. :p
<Ronnie> not sure about it. i guess its more work that adding a #mylabel to an url
<aakshay> Ronnie: adding to which URL?.. :p
<Ronnie> and you dont have the ability to see other comments, thats why i dont like the LP comment style
<aakshay> Ronnie: yes it is... 
<Ronnie> for example: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/825/detail/#comment1
<aakshay> Ronnie: but i dont get one thing that we need to display the above comment on the different web page as in demo or we can do as per our choice?
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> aakshay: its pretty easy. all comments we need to add a name= tag in the template, and make a link to the name= tag, thats all we need to do
<Ronnie> if we want to, we can highlight the comment with javascript
<aakshay> Ronnie: ok. its like making "href" on the same page.. :)
<Ronnie> aakshay: yes
<aakshay> Ronnie: ok.. that will be nice then
<Ronnie> if the url caontains a #, the browser will scroll down the page, till it meets the corresponding name= tag
<aakshay> then one more thing, do i need to change the look of the comment display pattern? mans adding some CSS to it?. 
<Ronnie> you can add the 'highlight' part
<Ronnie> we need to add some jQuery for that i guess
<Ronnie> i will lead you trough that too
<aakshay> Ronnie: ok thanks beacause i dont know about jquery
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> first you need to find the template responsible for the comment part
<Ronnie> can you find these?
<aakshay> yes.. 
<aakshay> its in event/team_eevnt_comment.html
<aakshay> Ronnie: and also in team_event_detail_comments.inc.html 
<aakshay> *its in event/team_eevnt_comment_new.html
<Ronnie> yes, the team_event_comment_new is to create a new comment
<Ronnie> the team_event_detail_comments.inc.html  is the include to view the comment
<aakshay> yes.. so i am editing the later one
<Ronnie> indeed
<aakshay> yes
<Ronnie> any idea how to start?
<aakshay> hmm.. i will add "view" label on the right side
<aakshay> with anchor tag with it
<Ronnie> yes, an anchor tag (thats the word i was looking for all the time)
<aakshay> is it fine?
<aakshay> :D
<aakshay> but the "name= " wil be tough to design
<aakshay> because in for loop we need to name it and need unique names for that
<aakshay> i hope u got me.. :D.. i am making it all a mess
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> i can still follow ;)
<aakshay> so need a comment id or so to append in name of every commenr 
<Ronnie> right
<aakshay> *comment.. :)
<aakshay> this is the point where i am stucked.. :(
<Ronnie> do you know in which part of the HTML you need to add the id?
<aakshay> yes.. please wait for 1 minute.. let me tell you the exact line 
<aakshay> Ronnie: after line 17 "{{comment.commenter_profile.realname}}</a>:</label></th>" 
<aakshay> we cann add the required anchor tag with "view" label
<aakshay> *can
<aakshay> and there we add this unique id while defining the name
<Ronnie> the view-label should be after line 18 i think
<Ronnie> the unique name can be defined in line 16
<aakshay> yes.. we can define "view" after 18 also
<Ronnie> ok, lets do that,
<Ronnie> we need to add another TD
<aakshay> yoo
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> yes
<Ronnie> in that td we need an <a>
<aakshay> yes
<Ronnie> with a href to ....
<aakshay> i need to look the syntax. :p. i forgot it... :) let me see on W3C..
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> got it
<aakshay> :)
 * Ronnie loves w3schools
<aakshay> lets first add the href to comment for its unique naming
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> me too..
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: added name only yet :D ... new line 17 is "<th class="form-item-label" scope="row"><label><a href="https://launchpad.net/~{{comment.commenter_profile.user.username}}" name="""
<aakshay> Ronnie: i worte "name="
<Ronnie> <tr id="{{ comment.id }}"> <== line 16
<aakshay> sry
<aakshay> *"name="#comment....." "
<aakshay> now what to add to these dots to make it unique?
<Ronnie>          <a name> is perfectly valid in XHTML 1.0 Strict. id may normally be preferred, but name is not deprecated until HTML5. – bobince Jan 31 '10 at 10:50
<Ronnie>  ^ quote from http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2171237/how-to-create-named-anchors-in-django-for-getting-down-to-specific-parts-of-the-p
<Ronnie> i think we better use id instead of name
<aakshay> yes.. so where can i find the syntax? w3schools?
<Ronnie> good question, but somehow name= does not work here, so i want looking for a solution
<aakshay> Ronnie: we can use id as <a id="comment....">.. :D
<aakshay> let me aslo check
<Ronnie> we can do both, id= and name=
<aakshay> let me aslo check"http://www.w3.org/TR/html401/struct/links.html#h-12.2.3"
<aakshay> it may help us
<aakshay> sry
<aakshay> please check http://www.w3.org/TR/html401/struct/links.html#h-12.2.3"
<aakshay> http://www.w3.org/TR/html401/struct/links.html#h-12.2.3
<aakshay> ok.. if we can do then its fine
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> When both attributes are used on a single element, their values must be identical.
<Ronnie> so were safe
<Ronnie> i think IE6 wont support id= but others will
<aakshay> yes..
<aakshay> o/
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: we really need to think a lot before taking every step.. :P
<aakshay> so we can go with name attribute also
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> we do, but thats good 
<Ronnie> so how does your line 16 looks like?
<aakshay> we are editing line 17 
<aakshay> i think so
<aakshay> and it is after editing " <th class="form-item-label" scope="row"><label><a href="https://launchpad.net/~{{comment.commenter_profile.user.username}}" name="#comment""
<aakshay> now what to add to "#comment" to make it unique in every run of the loop?
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> ok
<Ronnie> line 15: {% for comment in comment_date.list %}
<aakshay> ok.. so we can use this date? :P
<Ronnie> this means we can use the variable "comment" now
<Ronnie> u can use variables {{ var_nane }}
<aakshay> then it wil become "name="#comment{{comment}}""
<aakshay> ?
<Ronnie> almost
<Ronnie> with {{ comment }}
<Ronnie> we get the whole comment object
<Ronnie> we only needs it "id"
<aakshay> yes
<Ronnie> any suggestions?
<aakshay> we can move to database primary ker or so??
<aakshay> :P
<aakshay> *key
<Ronnie> we need the pk (primary key) or id (identifier - which is the same as pk)
<Ronnie> of the comment object
<aakshay> like for the "comment" object we can access the database like comment.id
<aakshay> yes
<aakshay> the same
<aakshay> can it be possible?
<Ronnie> its that easy just use {{ comment.id }}
<aakshay> ok.. then its the solution.. :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: but i have doubt.. how "comment" is an object to access the database?
<aakshay> we have declared it
<aakshay> :P
<Ronnie> we have declared it in the models.py and views.py
<aakshay> okiez.. :)
<Ronnie> you not need to worry about that when doing templates
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: so now line 17 is done
<aakshay> now its time for line 19
<aakshay> (means added it pressing enter)
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> :D
<aakshay> Ronnie: new line 19 is "<td><a href="#comment{{comment.id}}">View</a>"
<Ronnie> </td>
<aakshay> ye. basically i wrote in line 20.. :D
<Ronnie> oh
<Ronnie> you can give the TD a class to have the same styling:  "form-item-value"
<aakshay> in line 19?
<Ronnie> yes
<aakshay> ok.
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> can u please check the new file once.. if it is working correctly or not?
<Ronnie> sure
<Ronnie> paste.ubuntu.com ?
<aakshay> Ronnie: thanks.. :)
<aakshay> ok.. let me paste it and send the URL
<Ronnie> oh, i got to eat in a minute
<Ronnie> this is what i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583279/
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583283/ <== diff
<aakshay> its mine "http://pastebin.com/2BRxU9Ta"
<aakshay> i done many mistakes... :p
<Ronnie> not that much ;)
<Ronnie> its pretty good
<Ronnie> some minor differences
<Ronnie> i did put the name and id in the TR instead of th, because its easier to see in the short line
<aakshay> Ronnie: yes.. :)
<aakshay> so it will work now..
<Ronnie> you need to add the id= too on your part
<aakshay> yes.. thats the error i found.. i thought only name will work.. :p
<Ronnie> the extra spaces before the View can be better with CSS styping
<Ronnie> and the View text need to be translateble
<Ronnie> therefore we use {% trans "translatable text" %}
<aakshay> sorry but what this translatable means? 
<aakshay> :P
<Ronnie> so other loco's can translate "View" into their own language
<aakshay> okiez. language translation
<aakshay> so its done
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> i have to eat now
<aakshay> sure.. enjoy the food..i am also goin to have lunch
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: are you back?.. :)
<Ronnie> bakc, but nedd to do other thing, am sorry
<Ronnie> see you later
<aakshay> its ok.. see you..
<mhall119> that Global Jam map sure is looking nice
<mhall119> need to get some more in USA though
<aakshay> where can i find the code of CSS for the grey strip of global events under "upcoming events in " "http://loco.ubuntu.com/"
<aakshay> ?
<Ronnie> hey aakshay, im back (for a couple of minutes)
<Ronnie> i advisse you to install firebug addon for firefox
<aakshay> thanks Ronnie  :).. 
<aakshay> this will help in?
<Ronnie> there you can easily see what style is applied on what element, en where the stylesheet comes from
<aakshay> ok... thanks.. :)
<aakshay> one more thing, do i need to add any Css to the work we did?
<Ronnie> you need to add a margin to the left of the link
<Ronnie> margin-left: 8px should do just fine
<aakshay> link means "view"
<aakshay> ?
<Ronnie> yes
<aakshay> ok.. i will do it.. thanks.. :)
<Ronnie> maybe we need to change "view" to {{ comment.id }} too?
<aakshay> ya i will do like "#{{comment.id}}" eg. #64
<Ronnie> yes, same like LP
<aakshay> yes.. but in that the counting will not start by "1".. it will start by some value from database
<aakshay> if it is fine then i will make it
<Ronnie> aakshay: rigth about that
<Ronnie> but its a bit harder to do i guess
<aakshay> yes
<Ronnie> altough....
<Ronnie> not really
<aakshay> ok
<Ronnie> you can use {{ forloop.counter }}
<aakshay> okiez.. in plave of "view"?
<Ronnie> yes
<aakshay> *place
<aakshay> ok
<aakshay> i will do this also
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> you can even use the forloop.counter as the href=, id= and name=
<aakshay> ok.. this will serve the purpose.. :)
<Ronnie> im thinking how we could do an non-javascript highlight
<Ronnie> but nothing comes to mind
<aakshay> highlight? can you please elaborate little.. may be i can tell something 
<aakshay> Ronnie: you can do CSS highlight
<Ronnie> give the comment which is 'selected' by the # and other background color or something, so its clear which comment is 'selected'
<aakshay> if you can get the number or id of selected comment
<Ronnie> i can only think of an javascript method
<Ronnie> but are there ppl who's not using javascript?
<aakshay> Ronnie, then we can add <tr style="background-color:grey">
<aakshay> this is CSS
<aakshay> may help somehow.. :P
<Ronnie> yes, but how to get the number?
<Ronnie> i think ppl who dont use javascript should look at the number
<aakshay> yes they will
<aakshay> i am getting something very long way of getting number
<aakshay> Ronnie, you can use name attribute in anchor tag and then somehow append the name to the URL and extract from there  
<aakshay> this will not use javaScript  but may serve the purpose
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> how to extract from the url?
<aakshay> if the number can be appended to URL then append it like after "?" and extract it from URL by separating the previous string
<aakshay> before and with "?"
<Ronnie> have to go
<aakshay> ok.. :D
<aakshay> bye.. 
<Ronnie> aakshay: back
<Ronnie> any ideas came up?
<aakshay> Ronnie, no :(
<Ronnie> then well do javascript
<aakshay> but what about the idea i told u?
<aakshay> ya.. that would be better n easier..
<Ronnie> have you written javascript?
<aakshay> no.. :(
<aakshay> sorry
<Ronnie> we need to use location.hash to get the number
<aakshay> ok.. then you can use if(location.hash...) then  style="background-color:grey
<Ronnie> $('[name=' + location.hash.slice(1) + ']').attr('background-color', '#f7f7f7');
<Ronnie> or something
<Ronnie> or even easyier $(location.hash).attr....
<aakshay> ya $(locatio.hash).attr.. 
<aakshay> i suggest you to go with if()
<Ronnie> aakshay: try to add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/583360/ into team_event_detail.html
<Ronnie> after: {% block title %}{% trans team_event_object.name %} | {% trans "Ubuntu LoCo Team Directory" %} {% endblock %}
<Ronnie> without console.log()
<aakshay> ok
<aakshay> done
<Ronnie> does it work?
<aakshay> sorry but what to choose means what to select? :P
<Ronnie> aakshay: speak to you later
<aakshay> Ronnie, ok.. let me see this meanwhile
<Ronnie> i even improved it a bit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583363/
<Ronnie> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/583365/
<Ronnie> good luck with it
<aakshay> :D.. thanx....
<nigelb> YoBoY: pong
<nigelb> err ping
<nigelb> YoBoY: *ping
<YoBoY> pong :)
<nigelb> YoBoY: I'm guessing you guys have done several awesome global jams?
<nigelb> YoBoY: I was wondering if you want to help with a classroom event (a small one) about global jams and how to make it rocking
<YoBoY> when ?
<nigelb> how does 28th March sound to you?
<nigelb> Since the event itself is in planning stages, I can move it around a bit
<nigelb> we'll have about 3 to 4 sessions
<nigelb> one about the general planning (which I'm hoping youd do)
<YoBoY> monday ? it's good :)
<nigelb> awesome, what time is good for you?
<nigelb> does 1600 UTC sound okay?
<YoBoY> need to convert that ... wait :)
<Ronnie> YoBoY:  = 17:00 GMT+1
<YoBoY> yes ^^"
<Ronnie> aakshay: im back
<nigelb> YoBoY: awesome, I'll put you down for a session, thanks!
<YoBoY> nigelb: a bit later if it's possible
<nigelb> YoBoY: how much later?
<YoBoY> (my yes is for Ronnie :p)
<nigelb> ah
<YoBoY> 1800 UTC ?
<nigelb> sure :)
<nigelb> you're the first recruit, you get to pick :D
<aakshay> Ronnie, hey
<YoBoY> ^^
<aakshay> i dint find anything good out of it
<Ronnie> aakshay: didn't it work?
<aakshay> if i selest any comment there is no change in color
<aakshay> no
<aakshay> :(
<aakshay> have you checked it once
<aakshay> ?
<YoBoY> nigelb: in #ubuntu-classroom ?
<nigelb> YoBoY: yup :)
<aakshay> Ronnie, WORKED!!!!
<Ronnie> aakshay: it did worj here
<aakshay> its changing the color
<aakshay> yes
<YoBoY> nigelb: subject ?
<nigelb> YoBoY: "General tips to having a rocking Jam" :)
<YoBoY> ok :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: but its just highlighting the first selection only
<aakshay> :P
<Ronnie> aakshay: did you use the new code, here it works
<YoBoY> ping me when you have the other topics before, to adapt my presentation :)
<aakshay> yes i used the new one
<aakshay> no problem it worked there.. then fine... :)
<Ronnie> aakshay: can i look into your code?
<aakshay> sure
<aakshay> 1 min
<aakshay> its here http://paste.ubuntu.com/583390/
<YoBoY> Ronnie: btw it's monday 28 it's UTC +2 we change to the summer hour sunday 27 ;) (it's why I needed to look this)
<Ronnie> YoBoY: ah, forget. Yay summertime :D
 * Ronnie likes summertime
<Ronnie> aakshay: line 39-47 should be in team_event_details_comment.inc.html
<aakshay> Ronnie: err.. that is what i was thinking.. :p
<aakshay> Ronnie: where to add in  team_event_details_comment.inc.html?
<Ronnie> most of it should be there alraedy
<aakshay> Ronnie: yo.. worked... :)
<aakshay> o/
<aakshay> :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: which bug is it?
<Ronnie> bug  616383
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 616383 in loco-directory "Needs ability to directly link to a comment (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616383
<aakshay> ok.. its the same :D
<aakshay> so do i need to merge  the changes we made in morning?
<Ronnie> you need to:
<Ronnie> bzr commit -m "message of the changes"
<Ronnie> bzr push lp:~yourusername/loco-directory/fixes-616383
<aakshay> ok... i will do it later because i have not completed it yet.. :P
<Ronnie> and then on launchapd page you can create the merge request
<aakshay> ok.. then
<Ronnie> other developers will look at it and provide feedack of approve the code
<aakshay> ok and what about the coding u have done?
<aakshay> Ronnie: as it is also the same bug
<Ronnie> its totally yours ;)
<Ronnie> same bug
<Ronnie> i was just helping you
<aakshay> oh.... :)... its totally ours... :)
<aakshay> o/
<aakshay> Ronnie: than which one should i commit? one we did in morning or this one?
<Ronnie> i think the latter one is the best
<aakshay> yes.. :) thanks for the help.. :)
<Ronnie> but you need the lines between <style></style> to put in the newstyle.css
<Ronnie> your welcome
<aakshay> :)
<Ronnie> were happy to see new loco directory developers
<aakshay> Ronnie: in which file ?
<Ronnie> /media/css/newstyle.css
<mhall119> +1 Ronnie 
<Ronnie> daker: there is already a bug report for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/712440
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 712440 in loco-directory "twitter, picasaweb, flickr, pixie should be a separate .js file (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Low,Confirmed]
<daker> ah ok thanks Ronnie 
<Ronnie> ill assinged it to you
<Ronnie> have you any experience in writing jquery plugins?
<daker> will try :)
<Ronnie> you can have a look at the twitter script, and twidenash script.
<daker> yes ok
<Ronnie> and im available for help too
<daker> i think twitter is done ?
<Ronnie> twitter is done
<Ronnie> and jslint is my friend too
<Ronnie> WARNING: JSLint will hurt your feelings.
<Ronnie> http://www.jslint.com/
<nigelb> hehe
<Ronnie> when i think my code works good, jslint can find 20-50 errors in it ;)
<Ronnie> daker flickr does have a script too i guess
<daker> you mean a jquery plugin ?
<Ronnie> yes
<daker> ok
<aakshay> Ronnie: i have committed the change and pushed it. now what will the address to aceess the merge on launchpad?
<Ronnie> aakshay: this page is created: 
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~akshaytayal/loco-directory/fixes-616383  there is a link " craete merge propsal"
<Ronnie> uhm, "propose for merging"
<Ronnie> you can also link it to the bug report
<aakshay> ok.. how to link to bug report?
<nigelb> itnet7: ping
<Ronnie> aakshay: with the link "link to bugreport"
<aakshay> done.. :).. thanks a lot... :)
<aakshay> good night.. 
<mhall119> thank you aakshay
<mhall119> gone, I know...
<mhall119> Ronnie: you rock for walking him through the process
<Ronnie> thx mhall119, i did it eith pleasure
<itnet7> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> itnet7: hey, I was looking for someone to take a session about ornaizing ugj.  Youup for it
<nigelb> bah, spelling :(
<itnet7> nigelb: When would this be?
<nigelb> inmonday 28th at either 1700 or 1900 utc
<nigelb> *on monday
<itnet7> nigelb: Let me see if I can get off of work early on Monday, and if I can I will
<itnet7> nigelb: pm?
<nigelb> itnet7: sure :)
<cjohnston>  5/45
<cjohnston> uggh
<nigelb> cjohnston: 42
<cjohnston> hush
<Ronnie> mhall119: any progress on the django openid auth bug?
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119: quick one line code review https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/fix-735633/+merge/54258
<nigelb> Daviey: you too ^^
<Daviey> nigelb, I think it is safe, but are you sure it doesn't modify the db?
<nigelb> Daviey: yes, it only makes the form validation change.
<nigelb> oh wait, what's that coding uft8 thing
 * nigelb removes
<nigelb> Only a few more days left for the applications to close, but you might want to get it live nevertheless
<nigelb> I guess I should just subscribe to summit bugs
<mhall119> Ronnie: I finished my test cases and enhancements over the weekend, waiting for new reviews
<Ronnie> mhall119: do you have to link to the merge>
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/django-openid-auth/fixes-642132/+merge/54193 is for renamed users
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/django-openid-auth/strict-username-requirements/+merge/54065 is for enforcing that we get a launchpad username
<Ronnie> ill have a look tomorrow i guess
<mhall119> Ronnie: thanks, I'll try and get one of the maintainers to look over it too
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-22
<mhall119> czajkowski, paultag: At the bottom or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams it still points to the wiki loco teams list, can we/should we change that to loco.u.c?
<paultag> mhall119: go for it :)
<mhall119> done, thanks
<paultag> cheers
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<aakshay> Good evening
<BigWhale> Greetings
<Ronnie> hey aakshay
<aakshay> hey Ronnie  :)
<aakshay> BigWhale: ... :)
<BigWhale> Hello aakshay :)
<aakshay> BigWhale: hey... :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: i am planning to work with a new bug. please tel me which bug to start with now?
<Ronnie> aakshay: lets have a look
<aakshay> thanks.. :)
<aakshay> Ronnie: how about this "684082	When looking at a venue, show upcoming events at that venue"? 
<aakshay> *what
<Ronnie> aakshay: good one i guess, i tried it once, dont know why i hadn't finished it
<aakshay> Ronnie: than its perfect.. i will get help from you.. :p
<Ronnie> so it could contain a tricky part, but maybe something else distracted me
<aakshay> Ronnie: can we work together on this bug?
<Ronnie> sure, but not today (al least not within the first 5 hours)
<aakshay> yeah sure.. :D... 
<Ronnie> small questions i can answer, but no team-work
<aakshay> sure.. :).. your guidance will be good enough to complete it.. :D
<aakshay> Ronnie: i will read about it more and then start with it
<Ronnie> aakshay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583753/ <== the part i already wrote
<aakshay> Thanks..  will be of great use to me.. 
<mhall119> paultag: what the heck is an MFAT?
<nigelb> morning
<mhall119> evening nigelb 
<nigelb> hey mhall119 :)
<nigelb> I've finally come to the conclusion that qt is the most awesome lib to develop in.
<nigelb> Especially with those lovely docs
<mhall119> nigelb: I haven't used it, but the API sure seemed a lot nicer than GTK
<nigelb> mhall119: yup, but I <3 it for the extremely good documentation.
<paultag> mhall119: major field assesment test
<paultag> mhall119: it's a graduation requirement
<paultag> it's what lets my university call me a computer scientist
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-23
<mhall119> I hope yours teaches more practical things than mine
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> I had a professor question whether I wrote an assignment myself, I pointed him to my bzr repo for history, and he told me that using version control was more complicated than I should be doing
<nigelb> wtf
<mhall119> me and that prof....didn't get along
<locodir-user> hello guyz ....
<paultag> mhall119: haha, my professors rule
<paultag> mhall119: he let me set up a server to use to turn in assignments via vcs on campus
<paultag> BBL, one love
<mhall119> turning in assignments by pushing to a school's repo would be awesome
<mhall119> might get me into the habit of signing my commits too
<YoBoY> good morning
<jasonjang> G'morning, ALL~ &
<jasonjang> Thx for the rapid reply, czajkowski 
<czajkowski> jasonjang: np
<czajkowski> right off to work 
<jasonjang> THX again, I'll wait 4...
<czajkowski> I dint know could be a few daysb 
<czajkowski> days
<czajkowski> we all work and there are timezones as well 
<czajkowski> but we will reply
<jasonjang> OK. never mind. ok.
<dholbach> good morning
<jasonjang> G'morning,
<cjohnston> mornin
<aakshay> where can i find the documentation of the LocoDirectory development?
<Ronnie> aakshay: what documentation do you need?
<Ronnie> i think there is not much developer documentation, except the raw code itself
<aakshay> Ronnie: hi Ronnie .. i am gonna present working with Loco Dorectory in seminar
<aakshay> so was planning to get some documentation to show there
<aakshay> Ronnie: ok.. no probs then i will design something myself
<Ronnie> great, share it with the rest of the community when your done, all documentation is welcome
<aakshay> Ronnie: thanks.. but is there not even any documentation of LD?
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119, dholbach: do you know if there is any documentation ^
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/Development is the only one I know of
<dholbach> Ronnie, ^
<dholbach> it's not much
<dholbach> but a few tips we collected
<aakshay> dholbach: thanks.. i will use these tips.. :)
<nigelb> aakshay: most of it is well commented python code, so I guess no one actually wrote too much docs :(
<aakshay> nigelb: may be.. :).. 
<mhall119> morning
<aakshay> mhall119: good morning
<nigelb> morning mhall119 
<daker> hello
<daker> mhall119, Ronnie do you know any __working__ django openid provider app ?
<nigelb> heh, like the emphasis
<mhall119> daker: hmmm, nope
<daker> :s
<mhall119> daker: you might try https://launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider
<daker> ok
<mhall119> I think that's what LD is calling to
<cdbs> czajkowski: You mailed me?
<czajkowski> cdbs: I did
<cdbs> czajkowski: Okay, my spam filter caught it. Weird.
<cdbs> Fine, then, that's all
<czajkowski> I am not spam :(
<cdbs> czajkowski: Jams are impossible when you have just 10 active members spread across 8 far-away cities. :(
<czajkowski> cdbs: do them online 
<czajkowski> you dont actually need to be in person 
<cdbs> oh? really?
<czajkowski> can be online and in your loco irc channel 
<cdbs> will raise up this in the mailing list
<cdbs> Thanks!
<BigWhale> fsck!
<czajkowski> cdbs: np 
<mhall119> cdbs: if you can get 2 of them together, that's a jam
<cdbs> mhall119: a rather small jam, and I'm too young to go anywhere myself :(
<mhall119> cdbs: my jam is going to have 2, maybe 3 people in person, plus others participating remotely
<cdbs> mhall119: oh
 * cdbs isn't good at arabic and the others aren't goot at english
<cdbs> *good
<mhall119> so do it all in French
<mhall119> ;)
<RawChid> Do you have suggestions what non-tech people can do on a Jam?
<RawChid> We already've covered translating and documentation..
<czajkowski> RawChid: they can reveie and delete wiki pages :D 
<czajkowski> *review
<czajkowski> RawChid: they can report bugs, you don't have to be technical to do that 
<czajkowski> bad people can help one another 
<RawChid> Yeah, I also thought of bug hunting
<czajkowski> RawChid: yes, if folks cna install unity and do some testing that would be great
<RawChid> But I don't have experience with it. 
<RawChid> Oke, that is a good idea
<czajkowski> RawChid: well , you can learn, if things aren't running as you think they should report the bug, try and have someone verify it 
<czajkowski> and then you'll learn more 
<RawChid> One more thing. Two weeks ago we've decided to organise a Jam. 2 april was too early, so we'll do it on April 16th
<RawChid> Is it then still useful to do natty testing ?
<RawChid> Ronnie, ping
<Ronnie> pong
<RawChid> Well, I was brainstorming on what we could do on the Jam
<Ronnie> ic
<czajkowski> RawChid: yes testing is always good 
<RawChid> Oke
<Ronnie> RawChid: it seems we have enough ideas to work with all the participants for one day
<czajkowski> RawChid: dont be put off if the date doesn't fully suit 
<czajkowski> the idea of the UGJ is to get one weekend where as many as possible take part, but if the weekend doesn't suit just try and do one at another time and let us know how you get on
<RawChid> In the Netherlands we have 2 Jams on April the 16th ;)
<czajkowski> RawChid: great stuff 
<czajkowski> be sure to let people know how you get on 
<RawChid> What do you mean with: "how you get on" ?
<RawChid> How people can participate?
<czajkowski> RawChid: a report of it 
<czajkowski> how it went 
<RawChid> Yes, we'll do that :)
<BigWhale> I wonder if a talk about evolution of Narwhals and marine mammals in general is appropriate talk for upcoming release party...
<mhall119> I think anything is okay for a release party, as long as people are enjoying themselves
<dholbach> BigWhale, talk to jcastro about it - he once gave a lightning talk on dinosaurs :)
<mhall119> that's a big topic for a lighting talk
<mhall119> 100 million years, condensed into 5 minutes?
<BigWhale> Well, I already had a talk at Karmic release party that started at the very beginning. Big bang.
<BigWhale> but talking about marine mammals could sound like shameless self-promotion, for myself. :>
<BigWhale> mhall119, any talk about dinosaurs is a big topic :>
<mhall119> cjohnston: one set of approvals on my django-openid-auth fixes, hopefully will have them totally approved and landed in trunk tomorrow
<mhall119> then we can test it out on LD, and then on summit
<mhall119> no more openiduser###!
<mhall119> no more old usernames after a rename in LP!
<daker_> wow :)
<nigelb> morning
<mhall119> evening
<nigelb> mhall119: did we decide to add support for that mobile thingy?
<mhall119> nigelb: yes, they're doing some work on their end, there might be some minor things on our end
<mhall119> mostly in the ical feed
<nigelb> mhall119: oh ok :)
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm trying to put as many summit bugs into the review queue as possible before the hackathon :D
<nigelb> mhall119: when we hit lp for authentication, it gives a name for the app, where is that set at?
<nigelb> at launchpad itself?
<mhall119> in the summit code it tells it, you can also associate it within LP itself, but that takes approval
<mhall119> but we don't use LP for authentication, we use SSO 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-24
<nigelb> mhall119: ok, I don't see what turns up on SSO anywhere in the summit code
 * nigelb hugs Daviey 
<Daviey> :)
<nigelb> and my first commit to summit!
<Daviey> nigelb, django-openid-auth is a separate project that we import
<nigelb> Daviey: yeah, but we don't set Keybuk's summit scheduler inside that either :p
<cjohnston> mhall119: yay! re: openid fix
<nigelb> oh, look who's back :p
<cjohnston> hush
<mhall119> nigelb: oh, the keybuk's stuff, that's registered in launchpad I think
<mhall119> how was the trip cjohnston?
<cjohnston> goo
<cjohnston> d
<nigelb> mhall119: aha! So my grepping skills aren't under question here ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: well I didn't say that ;)
<cjohnston> I didnt realize we were only going to be there for 5 hours
<nigelb> mhall119: I was questioning my grepping skills :p
<mhall119> heh, you spend longer onthe bus
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> I didnt expect to leave at three
<nigelb> 8 hours bus and 5 hours there
<cjohnston> i thought wed stay till 5 or so
<nigelb> that sounds close to FAIL :p
<mhall119> it's politics, of course it's FAIL
<nigelb> mhall119: never know, one day we might see a senator on IRC ::p
<mhall119> Sen. Chris Johnston
<cjohnston> heh
<nigelb> so he'll hav a new nick
<mhall119> I wouldn't vote for a Republican though
<nigelb> SenCJohnston
<mhall119> maybe if we offer freenode cloaks to them, they'd join
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> they'd get k-lined fairly soon :p
<nigelb> mhall119: what are your thoughts about bug 720152
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 720152 in summit "IRC urls should link to webchat (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720152
<nigelb> (I just realized I filed it)
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> I hate timezones, I have to go in to work early for a call :|
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> nigelb: I hate it, who'd suggest such a thing?
<mhall119> we're going to need to start treating IRC as more of a first-class citizen soon though
<mhall119> including importing irc nick info from launchpad
<cjohnston> +1
<mhall119> plus support multiple networks, not just freenode
<mhall119> and
 * mhall119 whispers
<nigelb> mhall119: ok, so close the bug? (No one's going to complain, I opned it)
<mhall119> support "virtual" events
<nigelb> FINALLY!
<mhall119> nigelb: no it's a valid bug, I was just messing with ya
<nigelb> where that paul guy when you want him :P
<mhall119> ssshhh!
<nigelb> mhall119: haha, ok.  I'll put it down for my list on friday
<nigelb> mhall119: oh btw, I'm going to make you go crazy with tz on friday
<mhall119> no you're not
<nigelb> we /need/ to close that bug before this time :D
<nigelb> oh, with the new job you're already crazy with tz? :P
<mhall119> no no, I'm just going to delegate any tz related bugs to cjohnston 
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I talked to a friend about it and I think I have it nailed down this time :D
<mhall119> don't ever think you have a tz bug nailed down
<mhall119> that's when it pulls out something like DST and hits you from behind
<nigelb> oh man, DST.  someone shoot me.
<mhall119> the only safe way to handle a tz bug is to delegate it to cjohnston 
<mhall119> well, safe for you anyway
<cjohnston> nope
<nigelb> lawl
<cjohnston> ill break it
<mhall119> paultag: ping-a-ling
<nigelb> there's always Daviey for all your I'm-going-crazy-doing-this bugs ;)
<nigelb> mhall119: he was workign on his package mangement tool, which means he still has flaky internet :D
<mhall119> I thought he got internet back
<nigelb> oh...
<nigelb> ... and he still continued.  Interesting.
<mhall119> cjohnston, nigelb, paultag, Ronnie, daker_, czajkowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/VirtualEventsSpec
<mhall119> specifically we need more user stories
<nigelb> mhall119: I can add more stories :)
<UndiFineD> Is there a questionnaire format for the UGJ ?
<nigelb> mhall119: ok, you're going to hate me for what I'm about to say.
<UndiFineD> that could provide some insight from Ubuntu users and those who come in contact with Ubuntu for the first time
<nigelb> mhall119: for events, we'd want 3 types; one is in-person only, two is in-person event and virtual users can participate (like our summit hackathon), and three is virtual only.
<nigelb> mhall119: your user story there ends up type 2 since we're not doing this just over IRC.  There is also an option to participate in-person
<nigelb> mhall119: so, we'll have modify the spec to catch that one too :D
<nigelb> mhall119: Thoughts? (besides wanting to strangle me)
<nigelb> :-P
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^^
<cjohnston> i dont disagree
<cjohnston> mhall119: would it be possible to have some sort of ajaxy goodness that you pick "type of event" and then it either presents venue, channel, or venue and channel to input
<nigelb> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking
<paultag> mhall119: thanks :)
<nigelb> paultag: also read my comments below his ;)
<paultag> nigelb: I have got internet back as of now - 10 hours
<paultag> nigelb: and you're damn skippy I'm going to work on syn
<nigelb> paultag: haha 
<nigelb> paultag: no I meant the comments about the virtual events :)
<paultag> Oh, right
<paultag> nigelb: aye, I see what you're saying. That'd be pie if it could be done, but my guess is hacking it in (making a physical and a virtual event) is not worst case
<nigelb> if we are having physical and virtual, then it is theoreticaly possible to have one event supporting both
<nigelb> I just want to make sure we all have this idea in our head when we deciding on the model/db design
<paultag> aye
<mhall119> cjohnston nigelb: I'm thinking we make both irc channel and venue optional (maybe require at least one), then depending on which ones have data, that determines what type of event it is
<mhall119> if they have both, it's both, if they have only irc, it's online only, if they have only venue, it's in person only
<mhall119> anyway, I'm going to bed, we'll discuss more tomorrow
<mhall119> paultag: if you could add your need as a user story, I'd appreciate it
<mhall119> nigelb: and if you could write user stories for the 2 other types you described
<nigelb> mhall119: yes, will do :)
<nigelb> mhall119: and that does make sense :)
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, sure. I've just put it in my todo :)
<mhall119> good night everyone
<paultag> night
<nigelb> g'nite mhall119 :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<locodir-user> solancer.blogspot.com
<locodir-user> www.solancer.blogspot.com
<locodir-user> wana use mac snowleopard on Virtual box readily avaiable image file for free dowload
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<dholbach> locodir-user, I'm not sure an Ubuntu channel is the best place to advertise mac snowleopard
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<locodir-user> www.facebook.com/solancer
<leoquant> :/
<locodir-user> oh ok sorry for that
<locodir-user> i love ubuntu
<locodir-user> and am using it for 3 years now
<locodir-user> its improved a lot compared the previous versions
<mhall119> good morning
<Ronnie> morning mhall119
<mhall119> Ronnie: did you see my virtual event spec link from yesterday?
<Ronnie> no, do you have to link?
<mhall119> well, yesterday my time, probably this morning your time
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/VirtualEventsSpec
<mhall119> if you can add anything you can think of, especially user stories
<Ronnie> sure
<mhall119> thanks
<locodir-user> EXIT
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-25
<nigelb> mhall119: one more bug down :)
<mhall119> and it's not even Friday yet
<mhall119> well, i mean it is for you
<mhall119> but not me
<mhall119> good morning, by the way
<nigelb> morning :)
<nigelb> today seems a good day altogether
<mhall119> yay
<nigelb> India kicked australia last night in the world cup :p
<mhall119> have you started your new job yet?
<nigelb> Nope
<nigelb> I'm hoping 3rd April.
<nigelb> You got your nw job after me and you're already 1 week into it!
<mhall119> dude, even I'm tired of waiting for you to be done there now
<nigelb> oh yeah? Think about me!
<mhall119> give me your boss's email, I'll have you off the job tomorrow ;)
<nigelb> haha
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> cjohnston: its early
<cjohnston> 610
<cjohnston> todays b shift
<nigelb> DST.  Ugh, I hate tz.
<czajkowski> aloha 
<mhall119> nigelb: didn't I warn you?
<cjohnston> lol mhall119 
<Ronnie> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> Ronnie: pong
<Ronnie> im currently brainstorming on the virtual event
<mhall119> in the wiki I hope
<Ronnie> currently on xmind
<Ronnie> results will be on the wiki tough
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so what are your thoughts?
<Ronnie> if we add another event, which share almost all the functions, it could become a complete mess
<mhall119> I agree
<Ronnie> currently im investigating to have 1 type of event (on the backend)
<mhall119> I wanted to just add 2 new fields to TeamEvent
<Ronnie> and show it to the user as 3 different events (normal event, meeting and virtual)
<mhall119> I don't want to separate physical and virtual events
<mhall119> I consider them both "events"
<Ronnie> thats ok too
<Ronnie> but im event thinking a meeting as an event (on the backend)
<mhall119> it's just a matter of collecting the info needed to make our TeamEvent capable of supporting online participation
<mhall119> no, meetings collect different information
<mhall119> in the community, meetings and events are different things
<Ronnie> i think meetings can be the same on the backend
<Ronnie> i think we even may be able to support 'classes'
<Ronnie> and maybe other types of 'events'
<Ronnie> meetings for example can also be physical and remote combination
<Ronnie> the meeting has a chair, but other events (like classes) could have a chair/teacher too
<Ronnie> each event could have some sort of log (meeting minutes, chatlog, audio/video log, some wiki page, flick photo's)
<cjohnston> I like having a little selecter that you check which type of event, and then it displays venue, channel, or venue and channel based on your choice
<Ronnie> cjohnston: indeed, but have only one 'backend'
<cjohnston> ya.. thats on just the current create event page
<cjohnston> Event Name
<cjohnston> Begins
<cjohnston> Ends
<cjohnston> Type (in person, vitrual, mixed)
<cjohnston> description
<cjohnston> announcement
<cjohnston> etc
<cjohnston> and then if you tick in person it displays venue, virtual it displays a box for entering a channel, mixed it displays both
<cjohnston> on the same page we already have
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/jPK/
<Ronnie> this is my brainstorm part
<Ronnie> i think we should not be limited to IRC chat only
<YoBoY> Ronnie: missing "content" (description, meeting agenda, ...) in your reflexion :)
<Ronnie> indeed, missing a lot of stuff :)
<Ronnie> ill add is asap
<YoBoY> not so much
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/jPK/
<Ronnie> updated, YoBoY, cjohnston: do you have any noted on this map?
<mhall119> Ronnie: little steps, we can limit to IRC only for now, and expand more later
<YoBoY> seems a bit complicate for me ^^"
<mhall119> YoBoY: we already have most of that
<mhall119> he's just trying to group similar data items into logical categories
<YoBoY> mhall119: yes I know, I was just refering to his schema
<Ronnie> mhall119: yes, but we have to watch to not build too much on IRC, because it can be hard to add other items
<Ronnie> others are uesually easy. for example: skype, you only need to provide username
<mhall119> Ronnie: but we'll cover at least 80% of the use cases with very little effort
<mhall119> we can add 2 fields to TeamEvent and get almost as much benefit as we would refactoring the entire data structure
<mhall119> with much fewer introduced bugs
<YoBoY> how this is developed ? a main class and sub classes for each type of events ? or one class to rule them all ?
<Ronnie> mhall119: we can indeed easily solve this by adding two fields. thats a quick fix, but not future stable
<Ronnie> when we keep adding single fields for everything without thinking, the app will be unmaintainable in the future
<YoBoY> +1
<mhall119> I agree
<mhall119> but on the other hand, major refactoring doesn't come without a price either
<mhall119> the question is just where to draw the line
<Ronnie> so we could add those fields to solve the bug, but in maintime we need to make progress on the 'buigger part'
<mhall119> +1 on that
<Ronnie> should it be possible (in the new concept) to have multiple physical/remote locations?
<Ronnie> for example a classroom, can have to IRC chatrooms, but if thats the only example. i think we should restrict to one physical and one remote
<Ronnie> mhall119, YoBoY ^
<Ronnie> to = two
<YoBoY> chat channels can be referenced in the description, not really necessary to have them as part of the location. Btw when we need a separated channel for chat, we also have more than one with the foreign language channels
<YoBoY> we can't put all the informations in separated fields, I can think of so many links we can add to only one event, it's overwhelming ^^"
<mhall119> Ronnie: I think trying to cover the classroom requirements is too much for this feature
<YoBoY> keep it simple, and if you want to add more, we can always create a token/micro-content/something object containing (linked_event, type, content) where we can put tags, urls, hashtag, photo_stream, facebook pages, ...
<mhall119> does anybody know if/how well CDMA phones work in Europe?
<nigelb> mhall119: -uk might be a good place to ask
<mhall119> I'm not concerned about hungary, actually
<cjohnston> not concerned about hungary?
<cjohnston> we bought a sim card over there in belgium to not have to pay
<cjohnston> the international rates
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't think you can do that with cdma phones though
<cjohnston> dunno
<Pendulum> mhall119: generally pretty badly in Europe
<mhall119> I'm wondering if I should switch carriers
<Pendulum> (Verizon phones as a rule don't work except for a couple phones that I think you can 'borrow' and pay their ridiculous fees to use)
<mhall119> it's unfortunate, cause they have the best coverage and service around here
<Pendulum> you might be better off to either use phone cards and landlines or to see if you can get a cheap PAYG phone once you're over
<mhall119> yeah, I think paygo is what I'll end up doing
<mhall119> I still need an andoid phone though...
<Pendulum> I'm on AT&T and while I certainly can (and do) use it in Europe, it's expensive to do so
<Pendulum> (and I just turn data roaming off because it's soooo expensive)
<mhall119> well there will be wifi at the hotel at least
<Pendulum> yeah
<mhall119> so I can get a cheap paygo phone for calls if I want to
<Pendulum> tbh, in Brussels I barely used my phone
<Pendulum> I used it early on to hook up with people
<Pendulum> but used skype to call hom
<mhall119> so, HTC Incredible or Samsung Galaxy S
<Pendulum> *home
<mhall119> or Droid 2
<Pendulum> I know people who've loved their Droids (probably of those 3 it's the one I've heard the most raving about)
<Pendulum> (that said, I don't know if I know anyone with an Incredible)
<mhall119> my brother has an incredible and has been happy with it
<newuser> I have a question for the professionals of linux based programming, my question is can linux programming be compatible with pc,mac operating systems and the internet? Thank you for the response.
<mhall119> newuser: I don't quite understand
<mhall119> newuser: you mean can you write a program for linux, and run it on Windows or OSX?
<newuser> It's ok. I'll figure out. Thanks for the help
<mhall119> heh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-26
<paultag> mhall119: I can't believe I clicked that link
<paultag> I'm having the worst fscking night 
<paultag> mhall119: this is the kind of night I'm having -- http://pastebin.com/ZXmn1WZV
<paultag> at least it's solved the ftbfs
<paultag> and a buildball, cool.
<YoBoY> good morning
<czajkowski> for those interested in documentation 
<czajkowski> http://twitter.com/#!/dexyit/status/51589903460466688
<daker_> good morning
<daker_> who's going to turn off the lights tonight ?
<Ddorda> daker_: i did yesterday
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> mhall119: ready?
<nigelb> cjohnston: what's special?
<cjohnston> Birthday party
<nigelb> cjohnston: Oh, Paige?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> Quinn
<nigelb> Ahhh!
<cjohnston> I think we should put it in LD since there will be three ubuntu members
<nigelb> you, mike and michelle?
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> cjohnston: packing the cooler
<cjohnston> mhall119: i need a nap
<nigelb> mhall119: picnic? :)
<mhall119> nigelb: yup
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's only gonna get worse
<nigelb> mhall119: Jealous :P
<mhall119> nigelb: Quinn wanted his birthday party at http://www.dinosaurworld.com/
<nigelb> mhall119: NICE :)
<mhall119> woohoo, 100 registered jammers!
<nigelb> \o/
<locodir-user> hola
<Ddorda> YoBoY: around?
 * mhall119 tired
<YoBoY> Ddorda: yes ?
<Ddorda> YoBoY: my gransma want to buy a french Ubuntu handbook
<Ddorda> since you're the only french person i know using Ubuntu, i hoped you may know
<Ddorda> where can i get onwe
<Ddorda> one*
<Ddorda> NB: isn;t my grandma awesome?
<YoBoY> Simple comme Ubuntu
<Ronnie> my grandma has the dutch version :D
<YoBoY> yes she's awesome :)
<YoBoY> of Simple comme Ubuntu ? impossible, it's a french book only ^^"
<YoBoY> http://enventelibre.org/framabook-ubuntu
<YoBoY> she can also download it, or apt-get it :D
<Ddorda> YoBoY: apt-get it? :O
<YoBoY> yes :D
<Ddorda> :O
<YoBoY> package simplecommeubuntu
<Ddorda> YoBoY: comme = how?
<YoBoY> more "like"
<YoBoY> Simple like Ubuntu
<YoBoY> or as ubuntu... 
<YoBoY> i'm not really good with translations :p
<Ddorda> YoBoY: i see.
<Ddorda> yes, i understand
<Ddorda> like come in italian
<Ddorda> okay, thank you
<YoBoY> you're welcome :)
<YoBoY> in our french live CD this book is installed by default and a link is on the desktop
<Ddorda> YoBoY: sounds like fun :P
<Ddorda> I wonder when we will have such thing
<Ddorda> g2g, need to backup my hdd
<Ddorda> which is just about to die, fun!
<Ddorda> ttyl
<YoBoY> ok :)
<Ddorda> and thanks again
<YoBoY> tanks the author it's didrocks 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-03-27
<locodir-user> hi all
<locodir-user> anyone home?
<locodir-user> knock knock
<savvas> are all the ubuntu-xx.org domains down?
<savvas> ah wait I'm using opendns, maybe that's the problem :)
<savvas> well.. "server not found" on any ubuntu-xx.org eg. www.ubuntu-gr.org (but IP works http://150.140.170.53/) www.ubuntu-uk.org www.ubuntu-us.org etc.
<JanC> ubuntu-be.org resolves fine here
<JanC> at least _now_
<JanC> gr & uk too
<savvas> thanks, they work now :)
<JanC> where was the problem?  did you try querying the authoritative DNS servers directly?
<savvas> well I tried dig and didn't show the ip, I didn't check the dns servers
<savvas> ..but opendns mentioned that there were some dns servers failing :\ I didn't remember which ones, sorry
<savvas> the weird thing is that I had the same problem without opendns. And I noticed the problem last night, about 7 hours ago
<JanC> based on a discussion on the Canonical sysadmin channel there was something with the DNS servers at Norris.Net
<savvas> aha! it was something about dns1.noris.net dns2.noris.net dns3.noris.net servers
<JanC> they manage all the ubuntu-XX.org domains
<savvas> good to know, marked for the future :)
<savvas> it's an irc channel?
<JanC> #caonical-sysadmin
<JanC> #canonical-sysadmin
<savvas> thank you
<JanC> also see the topic there to see if one of the sysadmins is around (the "vanguard") and for the mail address of the ticket system they use
<YoBoY> good morning
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> how do I change my nick here?
<CrazyLemon> /nick replaceMe
<Justine_Paula_Du> hello
<nigelb> o/
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> mhall119: had a good time yesterday? :)
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> planning another one today
<mhall119> going to Disney
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/
<BigWhale> Greetings
<Ddorda> guys, when Cnonical publish their sponsorships?
<Ddorda> to UDS?
<pleia2> a few weeks after sponsorships close (they don't close until tomorrow)
<pleia2> there isn't a precise date
<Ddorda> pleia2: isn't UDS just about a month away?
<pleia2> Ddorda: about 6 weeks, yeah
<pleia2> ah, deadline is 29th
<Ddorda> pleia2: okay, thank you very much
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: ping
<czajkowski> huats: ping 
<locodir-user> i want to give read access to some directory
<locodir-user> how should i
<mhall119> read access to who?
<locodir-user> to directory
<locodir-user> ?
<mhall119> locodir-user: you want to give everybody read access to it?
<locodir-user> no
<mhall119> who do you want to give access to that directory?
<locodir-user> i want want to give some user named dkhot
<mhall119> ok, so dkhot either needs to be the owner of the directory, or in the group the directory is assigned to
<mhall119> if he's the owner, you can run this on the commandline: "chmod o+r /path/to/the/directory"
<mhall119> if he's in the group, use "g+r" instead of "o+r"
<locodir-user> mhall119 : ok thank you
<huats> czajkowski: pong
<huats> but I'm about to be away
<huats> I'll be back tonight
<huats> query me if you want :)
<czajkowski> huats: your mail to the LC was blank 
<huats> Oh :(
<huats> I'll send it again then
<huats> I have noticed that I have used a wrong address.
<huats> I'll change that tonight
<czajkowski> np
<JanC> czajkowski: \o/ Belgium --> http://www.fira-aer-rugby.com/competition-1.htm  --> now we will be able to (try to) qualify for the world cup too!  ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-20
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> The Indian LoCo admin has not responded to any of my emails for 1 month, can aynthing be done now?
<czajkowski> vibhav: nigelb is on the list what mails are you sending and where 
<vibhav> czajkowski: I sent mails to the Indian LoCo admins about the statis of the website (Which has been down for 6 months) , I have not got any reply for him
<vibhav> OR any of the other admins
<vibhav> https://launchpad.net/~b.ghose
<vibhav> He is the current owner of the team
<czajkowski> they seem to have a lot of admins 
<czajkowski> I do know for a fact the mailing list is active as nigelb is on there 
<vibhav> But the team has only one owner
<czajkowski> team owner and team contact are two different things unfortunately 
<czajkowski> vibhav: what is the website link ?
<nigelb> did you email the mailing list?
<nigelb> why are you only contacting the admin?
<vibhav> nigelb: I emailed the admins
<nigelb> Again, why the admins only?
<nigelb> There's a whole crowd of us in the mailing list
<vibhav> They were the one who could get the webiste back
<nigelb> And if you bothered to ask, you'd know there's a redesign in progress.
<nigelb> Not necessarily.
<nigelb> I was to be hosting the website.
<nigelb> Which I turned down because I don't have bandwidth to handle that as well.
<nigelb> Now, instead of trying to take over the team, why don't you work with the team.
<nigelb> Please.
<vibhav> take over?
<nigelb> You keep coming in here asking something to done, when you've not worked with the team.
<elky> vibhav, what are you expecting to be done?
<vibhav> Get the webiste back
<vibhav> I emailed rt@ubuntu.com
<vibhav> They said they have cc'ed the mails to the LoCo admins
<czajkowski> vibhav: get the website back and do what 
<nigelb> The website is a wiki, in case you didn't notice.
<czajkowski> vibhav: the team are working on re doing the website 
<nigelb> If you want to update, you can update.
<nigelb> If you want to help residgn, email the list.
<elky> vibhav, what's your definition of "get the website back"?
<vibhav> elky: Get the LoCo website functioning just like any other LoCo website
<elky> vibhav, can you show me what's wrong with it right now?
<vibhav> elky: Its down
<vibhav> ubuntu-in.org
<vibhav> But since now Canonical Hosts these websites
<elky> vibhav, that looks like someone else owns the domain
<vibhav> I know
<czajkowski> vibhav: the website is not hosted by canonical 
<vibhav> elky: That domain was once owned by the LoCo
<elky> vibhav, it's not anymore. there's not anything that anyone at canonical can do to change that.
<czajkowski> vibhav: yes but you do relaise coming in here on a weekly basis is not the best way to fix this 
<elky> not the team admins, not canonical, not even Mark can change that now.
<czajkowski> I've told you before talk on the mailing list and talk to nigelb 
<nigelb> If you'd mentioned this on the mailing list, someone would have caught it sooner.
<elky> nigelb, what's the actual url?
<vibhav> The website doesn't exist anymore
 * czajkowski bangs her head on the table 
<czajkowski> vibhav: we're going round in circles here 
<vibhav> czajkowski: I replied to elky's question
<nigelb> elky: It's ubuntu-in.org or ubuntu-in.info
<czajkowski> nigelb: my suggestion would be A) move back to cnaonical hosted wiki at least then people wont have to worry about bandiwdth 
<czajkowski> and from there go about sorting the website out 
<czajkowski> tbh you dont actually need a website 
<vibhav> why?
<czajkowski> most of the work can and is done via a wiki page and the LTP 
<nigelb> LTP serves most of the purposes.
<czajkowski> exactly 
<nigelb> and ubuntu wiki can fill in the gaps.
<czajkowski> bingo 
<czajkowski> nigelb: can you talk to the sys admins about my suggestion
<nigelb> czajkowski: I will, ASAP.
<czajkowski> that may help get it back up and running and alive again please 
<head_victim> The only thing it's missing is a bit of a team blog.
<czajkowski> nigelb: can you cc me/LC on it 
<nigelb> czajkowski: I'm pinging him on gtalk. he's a friend.
<czajkowski> head_victim: each team can add url to there 
<czajkowski> nigelb: thanks 
<czajkowski> as I'm honeslty getting fed up of weekly pings about this and nothing being resolved one way or another 
<head_victim> Works well for event and meeting planning, photo sharing and listing other places for the team.
<elky> wait, urlichs.de... that's just bad apache config. the domain is just still pointed at there but there's no config for it
<elky> it's smurf's server
<elky> nigelb, ^
<nigelb> elky: oh cool. I'll get fixed tonight then.
<elky> yay for communication!
<elky> vibhav, perhaps you'd like to email the indian mailing list with a summary of this discussion?
<elky> so people know what's up
<vibhav> sure
<elky> the ubuntu-in.INFO domain seems to have lapsed and been snapped up, the .ORG one is using canonical's dns, just needs to be redirected to the right place.
<vibhav> nigelb: So what will be the final url of the website?
<elky> ubuntu-in.org
<vibhav> thanks
<vibhav> Also, what does it take for a LoCo team to be approved?
<head_victim> vibhav: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines is a good start
<vibhav> thanks head_victim 
<greg-g> LoCo Council meeting happening in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<oix> ping huats Eddoud 
<Eddoud> ping oix
<Eddoud> ping huats
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
<jo-erlend> has anyone here setup Ubuntu SSO for their locos websites and forums? 
<jo-erlend> we're making some changes to the Norwegian site and I'd very much like to support it. 
<mhall119> jo-erlend: what do you use for your website?
<jo-erlend> mhall119, Drupal. 
<mhall119> does it natively support OpenID?
<jo-erlend> yes, we use OpenID now. 
<mhall119> ok, then they can use their launchpad provided openid to login using Ubuntu SSO
<jo-erlend> but it's a general OpenID login thing. I'd like to provide Ubuntu SSO as the preferred option. 
<mhall119> hmmm, I know how to do that in WP and Django, but not drupal
<lvhi> tes
<lvhi> hallo
<JanC> jo-erlend: we do for ubuntu-be, but AFAIK we use some Drupal module made by someone else (it should be on Launchpad somewhere)
<JanC> I'm pretty sure we use https://launchpad.net/drupal-launchpad & https://launchpad.net/drupal-teams
<JanC> (not 100% sure though)
<JanC> jo-erlend: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal
<cprofitt> czajkowski: got a second to offer some advice?
<czajkowski> briefly
<czajkowski> dinner is almost ready 
<cprofitt> any guidance for getting my daughter over having a resitance to learning math?
<cprofitt> I am looking for any advice... she puts up a wall and just refuses to put effort towards it
<cprofitt> she has a female teacher -- so dont think that is an issue... I have tried connecting math with other interests she has as well...
<cprofitt> kinda looking for any suggestions...
<cprofitt> gonna ask in #ubuntu-women too...
<czajkowski> um.. get her to do fun stuff that she doesnt know she was doing match 
<czajkowski> *maths
<czajkowski> I used to get gadgets and needle point stuff 
<cprofitt> Cool idea... I would never have thought of that
 * paultag rubs head
 * paultag checks channel name
<cprofitt> paultag: sorry dude... I know it was the wrong channel
<cprofitt> I got redirected... I am just very concerned with trying to help my daughter
<paultag> PM, man.
<cprofitt> sorry paultag
<czajkowski> even colour me by numbers kinda stuff 
<cprofitt> good to see you alive in well in the channel though :-)
<czajkowski> <------------- dinner
<cprofitt> nom, nom, nom
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> cprofitt: how old is your daughter?
<jo-erlend> heh... Other people usually say "hello" or something when people join :)
<mhall119> jo-erlend: I'm not "other" people ;)
<jo-erlend> :)
<mhall119> jo-erlend: he was asking for advice (yesterday, as I noticed after posting that) on getting his daughter interested in match
<mhall119> which, it just so happens, I'm trying to do with my own daughter
<jo-erlend> aha :)
<mhall119> and I realize now that randomly asking people how old their daughter is can seem kind of creepy :(
<jo-erlend> it seemed like a fairly unusual greeting, yes. :)
<cprofitt> mhall119: 11 and 4
<mhall119> cprofitt: mine is 6
<mhall119> cprofitt: I also happen to know that one of the other girls in her class has told her that Girls shouldn't do math 
<mhall119> so, for her, I think maybe it's a peer issue
<mhall119> she's started watching Mythbusters though, and really likes it, so I'm going to try and find some household experiments along those lines we can do that require some calculations
<mhall119> the thing is, she's really really good at math, it's always been easy for her
<mhall119> then some other girl comes along and tells her that it's not cool (or whatever the 1st grade version of 'cool' is), and now she wants nothing to do with it
<mhall119> #endranting
<mhall119> Alan need to write a rant bot
<cprofitt> mhall119: sorry I got pulled out for a high priority projector not working issue
<cprofitt> yeah... I think partially it might be a peer pressure issue as well.
<cprofitt> that is why I was thinking a role model might help
<paultag> dholbach: hey man
<paultag> dholbach: so, remember a while back I had an idea that involved stickers and a particular 80's song?
<dholbach> yes, I do
<paultag> dholbach: well, 5 pounds of said stickers showed up
<paultag> dholbach: and there's about 250 around boston
<dholbach> you're mean
 * YoBoY loves this idea ^^
<paultag> >:)
<cprofitt> hey paultag 
<paultag> hey cprofitt 
<paultag> YoBoY: it's going really well
<YoBoY> you have a counter to know how many people use the qrcode ?
<paultag> YoBoY: no, I was afraid of two things - putting my name / domain on a sticker I'm giving out to people freely, or using a URL shortner that can be taken down by the cops or something
<paultag> YoBoY: so, It's just a direct link to rick
<YoBoY> ok
<czajkowski> paultag: picture of them?
<paultag> czajkowski: one sec
<paultag> czajkowski: http://i.imgur.com/zLun6.jpg
<cprofitt> paultag: I have that same keyboard... and looks like the same mouse...
<cprofitt> maybe even the same lenovo
<paultag> cprofitt: this is just the work setup, at home I have a Das Keyboard and a Razr Mamba
<paultag> here's it's pretty stock. Nice hardware, though.
<cprofitt> I liked the Maba, but went with the Logitech Uber Beast
<czajkowski> paultag: funky 
<paultag> czajkowski: did you scan it?
<czajkowski> paultag: yup
<czajkowski> works :) 
<paultag> :)
<cprofitt> one of my favorite songs paultag 
<paultag> czajkowski: they're all over boston now
<cprofitt> ;-)
<paultag> I've just been giving them out like crazy
<paultag> people really went nuts with it
<czajkowski> paultag: yes but you are nuts, dear :)
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<cprofitt> priceless paultag ... priceless
<paultag> there are about 250 gone so far out of about 1,000
<Pendulum> paultag: that's brilliant
<paultag> Pendulum: :D
<Pendulum> If I were closer to Boston, I'd offer to come up and take some to start spreading through CT
<paultag> Pendulum: I'm going to mail some out, I think
<paultag> Pendulum: I'll be happy to send you some once I get a bunch of envolopes
<Pendulum> paultag: if you get me some by about April 25, I'll bring them to UDS
<Pendulum> (well, and spread around San Francisco the week before, as well)
<paultag> Pendulum: oh man
<paultag> what an idea
<Pendulum> I know
<czajkowski> oh dear 
<czajkowski> can see this going horribly wrong :) 
<Pendulum> czajkowski: nah, my major rule for everything is not to get arrested
<paultag> it's like writing on a wall with chalk
<Pendulum> czajkowski: plus Martyn won't let me get myself into too much trouble (I hope)
<BobJonkman> Hi all:  I'm trying to enter the next Ubuntu Hour Waterloo event on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/add/ but I can 't pull down the list for "Event Contact" or "Event Venue".  Is something broken? Is it me?
<BobJonkman> Got the event entered.  It may have been a problem with the number of selections being to large for Epiphany to display.
<BobJonkman> s/to/too/  
<mhall119> BobJonkman: yes, we've had previous complaints about it not working in Empathy, but working fine in Firefox and Chromium
<oix> ping huats 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-03-25
<Oscailt> Hello. Anyone here?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ping 
<cjohnston> pong
<czajkowski> cjohnston: have 5 mins for a quick pm ?
<cjohnston> yup. no need to ask
<czajkowski> sent
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> afternoon all
<AlanBell> anyone know anything about 13.04 DVDs yet?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> will go and find out though 
<czajkowski> and let folks know 
<AlanBell> cool
<trinikrono> hello world :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<cprofitt> morning
<Guest6956> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-20
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> czajkowski, hi, I'm reading http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/20/catch-up-with-the-community-council/ and I think there is a mistake, this is not the 1st and 3rd Tuesday, but the 1st and 3rd Thursday (or the agenda page on the wiki is wrong, you choose :p)
<czajkowski> pleia2: can we fix the fridge pleaes 
<czajkowski> YoBoY:where would I be without you :p
<pleia2> fixed
<pleia2> YoBoY: the team for this is in #ubuntu-news (ping pleia2 doesn't scale :))
<czajkowski> pleia2: sorry 
<czajkowski> was just eod'ing 
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
<YoBoY> Merci Mesdemoiselles :)
<YoBoY> pleia2, Ok, I'll try to remember that :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-21
<locodir-user> hi,does anybody know if ubuntu 13.04 has nvidia optimus support??
<elky> locodir-user, I have 13.04 running on my asus UX31VD. It kinda has support (you have to manually install bumblebee to be able to manage it). Ask in #ubuntu+1 for others experiences.
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-03-24
<erikroyall> I have a problem with my Ubuntu Installation
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> if anyone is interested in joining the planning call for app dev schools, dpm and I are going to be live here in just a few: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/app-dev-school
<dholbach> let me know and give me your email and I'll invite you
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1403-appdev-schools
<locodir-user> hola?
<belkinsa> Hello there.
<locodir-user> upss... my english is not good...
<locodir-user> and very slow
<belkinsa> It's cool.  I could say that my Spanish is not that good.  ;)
<belkinsa> But what, this channel is not busy.
<locodir-user> jajaj
<locodir-user> I need an instalation cd of ubuntu...
<belkinsa> Can't you burn one?
<jose> locodir-user: ubuntu.com es la mejor opcion
<locodir-user> and i don't know were I pedirlo (jajajaja)
<belkinsa> !es
<ubot2> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jose> locodir-user: shop.canonical.com para comprar DVDs
<belkinsa> Thanks jose.
<jose> np
<locodir-user> gracias...
<jose> my native language is like... Spanish?
<locodir-user> en peru no envian cd lts?
<belkinsa> Could help: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jose> belkinsa: luckily, he's from my area
<jose> locodir-user: te puedo enviar uno por Serport o por Olva
<belkinsa> Ah.
<belkinsa> Indeed that is.
<locodir-user> el problema es que no dispongo de una conexion en condiciones para descargarlo...
<locodir-user> ah... bacan
<jose> locodir-user: si es que cubres los gastos de envio, puedo enviar uno por Serpost o por Olva
<locodir-user> estoy en chachapoyas
<locodir-user> cuanto puede costar?
<jose> dejame ver, un segundo
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> gracias
<jose> locodir-user: 8.50 por Serpost y 17 por Olva, y te mando un CD de 12.04, stickers de Powered by Ubuntu y otros para que pongas encima de la tecla de Windows
<locodir-user> la version 14.04 la tendrás para finales de abril?
<jose> locodir-user: no creo que finales de abril, debe ser la mitad de mayo o finales de mayo recien, demora que los manden
<locodir-user> uff... si que demoran...
<jose> locodir-user: aunque si quieres uno que no sea con todos los dibujitos pero un Princo con la version, te la puedo mandar ni bien salga
<jose> quemo uno y te lo mando
<jose> eso seria a finales de abril, si
<locodir-user> ah, pues eso puede ser, no tengo necesidad de dibujitos en el cd... jejejej
<locodir-user> pues como te lo pido para entonces?
<jose> locodir-user: me mandas un email a jose@ubuntu.com el 17 o 18 de abril y te mando los detalles de la cuenta
<jose> y ni bien envie tu paquete te doy el numero de rastreo
<locodir-user> ok, pues muchas gracias, ya te mandaré el mail para entonces...
<locodir-user> saludos y a pasarlo bien
<locodir-user> chaufin
<jose> buen dia!
<jose> locodir-user: ah, y facebook.com/ubuntuperu :)
<locodir-user> ok, os visitaré
<jose> belkinsa: he was lucky enough to have the person distributing DVDs here :P
<belkinsa> Yup.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Good morning dholbach 
<elacheche> :)
<dholbach> hi elacheche
<dholbach> dpm, ready for in 10m? :)
<dpm> dholbach, yes :)
<dholbach> if anyone of you is interested in talking with dpm and myself about more Ubuntu App Dev School events, let us know and we'll invite you to the hangout as well
<HakanS> Which is the major task for a loco?
<dholbach> dpm, for the Q&A session, should we use IRC or a hangout-on-air?
<dpm> dholbach, I think on-air is always best
<dholbach> ok, sounds good
<dpm> cool, thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> ubuntu-on-air it is then
<dholbach> jose, can we have Ubuntu on Air for these two dates?
<dholbach> 26 March 2014, 09:00 UTC
<dholbach> 27 March 2014, 18:00 UTC
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-on-air
<belkinsa> Sorry.
<belkinsa> Is too late to plan for the Global Jam for this year?
<jose> dpm, dholbach: working on that now
<jose> dpm, dholbach: any title for the session? what are the speakers?
<dpm> jose, awesome, thanks. Title: "Ubuntu App Dev Schools Q&A"
<dpm> jose, Speakers: dholbach, myself, and probably one Engineer from the SDK team and one Engineer from the webapps team
<dpm> we've just started to look for people
 * dholbach hugs jose
 * jose hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> :)
<jose> ok, both events are set up and should appear at ubuntuonair.com/calendar
<jose> dholbach: hey, about the virtualbox question, already got that sorted out? I *think* I may have an answer
<Guest14481> We have a rather infected debate in our loco about the LoCo Team Leader role. Some people say that the Team Leader is responsible for that the loco is doing what it has been commissioned from Canonical to do.
<Guest14481> I claim that our loco have not received any assignment from Canonical what to do in the loco. Am I right?
<jose> Guest14481: Canonical does not assign anything to a LoCo
<jose> if anything was to be assigned, it may have come from the LoCo Council, but not canonical
<Guest14481> jose: I told them that, but they don't believe me.
<jose> Guest14481: point them to the LoCo COuncil, then :)
<Guest14481> When I say that a LoCo's mission is defined by the members, and the members can do what they consider should be done, am I right then?
<jose> Guest14481: correct
<Guest14481> jose: Do you have any opinion on what activities a loco should not do?
<jose> Guest14481: I don't think so, in what sense that would be? can you think of any examples?
<belkinsa> Mind if jump into this?
<belkinsa> dpm: what happened to the LoCo Projects that you had in mind?
<belkinsa> Oh, he's gone.
<Guest14481> jose: In the discussion in our loco, I stated that the members should be free to start a project and do what they like and have time to. My "opponents" think that the Team Leader should decide if the project is in line whith the loco's mission.
<jose> belkinsa: go ahead
<jose> Guest14481: everyone is welcome to contribute in any areas they want to
<jose> feel free to point them at the loco council if they have any trouble with that
<belkinsa> Guest14481, I think it should be up to the members to choose to do something and work together with the leader to get one going.
<belkinsa> Everyone should be allowed to choose what they can do in a LoCo, but with heads up from the team and the Leader.
<rww> I think it's probably healthier to see LoCo leadership as facilitators than as people approving/rejecting.
<belkinsa> The Leader is only there to keep the team going.
<belkinsa> Or what rww said.
<rww> i.e., "how can we make this more awesome" rather than "i deem this activity not awesome and you can't do it"
<PabloRubianes> +1
<belkinsa> +1
<jose> +1
<PabloRubianes> Guest14481: as jose said please point this people to us (LoCo Council) 
<PabloRubianes> so we clear things up
<belkinsa> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> e-mail is there ^^^^
<jose> we don't bite :)
<PabloRubianes> belkinsa: that is really like "just break the glass" :P
<Guest14481> I have tried. But they don't want the Loco Council to be involved.
<Guest14481> Our main problem is that we don't have so many who want to participate in loco activities.
<PabloRubianes> Guest14481: try to get new people in is a problem many LoCos have
<jose> Guest14481: may I ask what loco is this from? :)
<Guest14481> jose: Sweden
<jose> Guest14481: well, it'd be nice if the team leader or the team itself contacts us
<jose> I'd like to work to verify you guys
<jose> so you can get DVDs for this cycle :)
<Guest14481> We want that to :)
<PabloRubianes> for that you need the be verified
<jose> if you send an email to loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com or contact me directly (jose@ubuntu.com) I'll give you a hand with everything
<PabloRubianes> as a team
<Guest14481> jose: Thanks. I will talk to our Team Leader and some more people and suggest an e-mail to you or loco council.
<jose> cool, thanks for all your efforts inside the loco community! :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> GM :)
<dholbach> does anyone want to join dpm and myself in a couple of minutes to chat about app dev school events?
<mater> hi
<mater> i want to join to your team
<HakanS> belkinsa: You said yesterday: "Everyone should be allowed to choose what they can do in a LoCo, but with heads up from the team and the Leader". I don't realy understand what you mean by "heads up from ...".
<HakanS> belkinsa: I'm not familiar with that expression.
<pleia2> HakanS: notify them
<pleia2> so if you do an event, you should tell the rest of the team :)
<HakanS> pleia2: Thanks for the explanation.
<pleia2> you're welcome
<belkinsa> Thanks pleia2.
<belkinsa> Spelling fail was on me and blanked out and used slang.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-20
<rww> Howdy! Anyone have any suggestions for a polling website? I'm looking to pose some questions to our LoCo members (which areas are popular and would benefit from release parties for example) and would prefer a nice open source website instead of surveymonkey or whatever.
<pleia2> if you're interested in hosting, there's http://www.limesurvey.org/en/
<pleia2> and launchpad has really simple polls
<rww> yeah, elky just pointed me at limesurvey. is that something we could throw on our site, or would you prefer I put it on mine or something?
<rww> (theoretically, I'm still exploring)
<pleia2> if rww is volunteering to maintain it, happy to toss it up on our server :)
<rww> pleia2: root plz :P
<pleia2> yeah sure
<pleia2> we need more admins, and I trust you
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, shall we? :)
<dpm> let's :)
<dholbach> if anyone of you wants to have a chat with David and myself about app dev school events - let us know and we'll get you on the hangout :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm and I are going to have a chat about app dev schools in a bit - if anyone's interested to join the hangout, let us know
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, just finishing off an e-mail, joining now!
<dholbach> dpm, cool
<belkinsa> dpm, question: what happened to the LoCo Project idea that you had? 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-22
<belkinsa> jose and whoever was in the Hangout: awesome show that you had today.
<rww> belkinsa: bhaines and philipballew, I think
<rww> erm, nhaines **
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-23
<jose> don't forget PabloRubianes! thanks belkinsa! :)
<locodir-user> I have a problem running the wubi installer on windows 8 keeps telling me im uninstalling
<jose> locodir-user: do /j #ubuntu
<locodir-user> yes
<locodir-user> my dell has had pulse audio files virtually installed on it and when I open ubuntu says Im not administrator & cant do nothing looking at a virtual system
<locodir-user> sorry virtual network its not even connected 2 internet and its a tower no wifi on it
<locodir-user> anythin????????????????
<jose> locodir-user: do /j #ubuntu
<locodir-user> what about my dell
<jose> locodir-user: for the third time, please do /j #ubuntu, this is not a support channel
<locodir-user> it says e:\  e:\  is not present when I run /j # in front of the ubuntu 
<jose> locodir-user: on this window, do /j #ubuntu for support
<jose> this is not the correct channel
<locodir-user> i dont understand correct channel
<belkinsa> jose, he seems to always have this problem....
<jose> belkinsa: locodir-user is the automatic nick for the LTP users
<jose> I will see if I can add a MP to remove that and have them as regular guests instead
<belkinsa> LTP?
<jose> loco team portal
<jose> loco.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> Ah.
<belkinsa> I thought he was a user not a group.
<jose> http://loco.ubuntu.com/irc/
<belkinsa> Ah, I see now,
 * jose branches and fixes
<belkinsa> I think numbers at  the end of the main part could help diff people.
<jose> that can't be done by default, sadly
<belkinsa> That's a shame.
<belkinsa> But could that go to IS?
<jose> it's community-developed, so I have just fixed it and pushed a personal branch
<jose> I'm listing a merge proposal in a minute
<belkinsa> Oh, that's good.
<belkinsa> nhaines, mind if I PM you?
<jose> https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/loco-team-portal/irc-nick-fix/+merge/212331
<belkinsa> That can work.
<jose> belkinsa: just so you know, the MP has been approved and it's going to be there on the next release
<belkinsa> \o/  When is the next release?
<jose> whenever they decide to do it :P
<belkinsa> Let's hope that it will be soon.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-16
<Kilos> morning all
<nhaines> Morning, Kilos!
<Kilos> morning nhaines  
<Kilos> i forgot to subcribe first before mailing in an application, so now its gone to the list moderator first, is that ok?
<nhaines> Probably!  But you can always just resend it.
<Kilos> ok ty , ill do that
<Kilos> oh my, resent mail also went to the list moderator
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<belkinsa> Kilos, I saw your app for the membershio board.
<Kilos> ah nice ty belkinsa  i kepr getting that it went to the moderator first
<Kilos> kept
<belkinsa> Don't worry, that's how most of the e-mails to us come.  They need to go through the mod.
<belkinsa> I did see your first one.
<Kilos> so one must have got through
<Kilos> lol
<belkinsa> And I also saw wxl's too.
<Kilos> the other two had some spelling erros fixed
<Kilos> cool, how many of us applicants are there?
<Kilos> and how many needed
<belkinsa> Three new ones, I think.  I need to check though.
<belkinsa> No, just two new ones.  You and wxl.
<Kilos> how many needed
<belkinsa> Seven. And it does look like three of the four are new.
<Kilos> whew
<belkinsa> I mean four.
<belkinsa> Five, sorry.
<Kilos> lol
<belkinsa> It's you, wxl, ANIS El Achèche, and Torsten Franz.
<Kilos> ty for that
<belkinsa> And Iulian Udrea and Eleanor Chen are returning ones.
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<Kilos> i thought there would be dozens fighting for the honour
<belkinsa> Nah, the Ubuntu Community is very, very, small.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-17
<wxl> pleia2: do you know nixie pixel at all?
<pleia2> wxl: I *think* we've met before (I know we've both been at the same event before), but I don't really know her
<Kilos> morning pleia2  and all others
<Kilos> hi wxl  too
<wxl> pleia2: i just discovered her today. seems like someone with some high visibility who is very motivated to spread the word about ubuntu. she's someone your loco needs! you should invite her to do a talk or something.
<wxl> just saying
<wxl> i mean i'm a bit jealous :)
<wxl> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> you and i hey wxl  
<Kilos> :-)
<pleia2> wxl: we don't really have events with talks, she has come out to a couple geeknics (geek picnic) though, that's where our events overlapped
<wxl> pleia2: talks are a good way to get people together. i usually hijack our LUG's talks ☺
<wxl> i really want to do one soon on playing with kpatch
 * wxl can not wait until he can patch his kernel on the fly
<pleia2> I can certainly suggest to the LUGs that they invite her out (I don't really know where she's based though, the Bay Area is biiig :))
<wxl> pleia2: yeah well her twitter says san francisco, but i was watching a recent video that suggests seattle, but maybe she was there for an event.
<pleia2> ah, cool
<nhaines> wxl: ever been to SCALE?
<Kilos> morning nhaines  
<wxl> unfortunately, no, nhaines 
<nhaines> It's a good show.  Very friendly, and the Ubuntu booth was a big success this last time around.
<nhaines> Is Ubuntu Oregon planning anything for OSCON this year?
<wxl> yes, nhaines 
<wxl> …if they get back to me
<wxl> they said they would
<wxl> …and then they didn't
<nhaines> wxl: I haven't gotten up to speed, and I intend to, but how long has Ubuntu Oregon been back up and running?  Have you done any big booths before?
<wxl> not very long, nhaines! since last year's oscon essentially. *i* haven't done any big booths for oregon or open source sutff but i have for retail stuff at industry events.
<nhaines> Oh, that's really interesting.  :)
<nhaines> I've been doing the SCALE booth for 8 years now.  I was thinking of flying up for OSCON and helping out with the booth.
<wxl> oh man that would be rad
<nhaines> If I do decide to do so, I'd want to make sure we're all working together.  And of course if you can do OSCON, you can do any other booth, for sure.  :)
<wxl> i'm certainly confident in my abilities :)
<nhaines> And I in mine.  I'd love to see if I could learn from you.  :)
<Tm_T> hai
<wxl> i'm sure we have something to learn from each other! :)
<nhaines> The absolute best thing about meritocracies.  :)
<Kilos> hi Tm_T  
<wxl> heheh, yep
<nhaines> Okay, so I'll make sure to keep an eye on things and find out what Canonical's plans are for an Ubuntu booth, and then we'll make sure the booth looks really slick.  Do you guys have a banner and table cloth?
<wxl> well bkerensa has it or knows where ti is, so yes, but not quite :)
<qwinner> local connection lose
<nhaines> Okay, I'll either bring a set or (better) have Canonical ship one.  I'm telling you so you remind me.  ;)
<wxl> yes, sir!
<nhaines> Or, of course, you're an Ubuntu member so when you put in for a community reimbursement request (conference pack and all that) you can ask them.  They have one they ship around.
<wxl> good idea
<wxl> would be good to have SOMETHING
<nhaines> wxl: the SCALE booth looked like this http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhaines/images/events/2015/scale13x/IMG_20150220_134213.jpg
<nhaines> ANd on the right table we had some flyers and sometimes an Orange Box.
<wxl> whoa fancy
<wxl> are you using that screen to display the phone?
<nhaines> Ha, don't I wish!  It just looped the two phone promo videos.
<wxl> is that even possible?
<wxl> OOH maybe i should get snappy on my new pi2!
<nhaines> Technically although my phone refuses to do it.  :)
<wxl> what phone?
<nhaines> I ran snappy on my pi 2 briefly, before throwing Raspbian on it.  :)
<nhaines> Nexus 5.
<wxl> i've got a 4
<wxl> is that equally technically possible as far as you know?
<nhaines> It would've been fantastic if we'd gotten it working.  :)
<nhaines> Yes, equally technicall possible.
<nhaines> And probably what aq used his blog post demonstrating how to do it.
<wxl> which where?
<wxl> why did you decide not to stick with snappy, out of curiousity?
<nhaines> Because I haven't decided what to use it for, and I might be giving a friend's kid one to learn Python on.  So ince snappy doesn't have a desktop snappy package...
<wxl> ah
<nhaines> But I do have a couple ideas that will eventually work quite well with snappy.  :)
<nhaines> Just need more microSD cards.
<wxl> where's this blog, my friend?
<nhaines> http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2015/01/21/live-screencasting-from-ubuntu-phone/
<wxl> ooh i didn't even know i HAD a display port
<wxl> ah nice but kind of cheating :)
<nhaines> Oh, it might at that, actually, but I have no idea how well it's working.  It shuold be working pretty close though.
<wxl> man i got to find a mydp → hdmi|vga converter
<nhaines> Ha, yeah, I need to get an adapter too.  I grabbed the wrong power adapter for the Pi 2 (too many amps) so maybe I can swap it for a HDMI adapter for my phone instead.
<nhaines> wxl: how many loco volunteers do you think would show up for an OSCON booth?
<wxl> most of our peeps are in pdx, so
<wxl> aw no mydp on my s5 :(
<nhaines> Okay.  In about a month or so I should be able to figure out whether Canonical has anything planned.
<wxl> for oscon?
<nhaines> Hopefully you should know by then too, but I'll make sure that you do.  :)
<nhaines> Yup.
<wxl> they weren't there last year though someone left some swag around
<nhaines> Between the phones and snappy Ubuntu Core, it'd be a good fit.  But we'll see.  They've been changing their budget around I think.
<wxl> i don't have a lot of openstack experience but i'm sure we could figure out something there, too
<wxl> there was a lot of openstack stuff last year
<nhaines> Yeah, they've been working really hard on that too.
<nhaines> Dustin Kirkland, Jorge Castro, and José Antonio Rey were around to talk about Juju and Openstack at SCALE and unfortunately I never got to listen in on them because I was on phone duty.
<wxl> you weren't showing off bq phones were you?
<nhaines> Stuart Langridge lent us his for the weekend.  I usually held onto it.
<wxl> niiice
<nhaines> Yeah, there are only about 30 in existence right now, so it was a huge honor.
<wxl> wow
<nhaines> Well, another week and there'll be hundreds of them.  :)  But it was very, very nice of him to do that.
<wxl> well it will be really neat when we have them in the us proper too
<wxl> i can't wait to find out who it is :)
<nhaines> It sounded an awful lot like the Meizu Note.
<nhaines> Good morning, dholbach.
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<dpm> hi Kilos
<elacheche> Morning guys :)
<dpm> o/
<Kilos> elacheche  imagine meeting you here
<Kilos> top and bottom of africa present
<elacheche> yep :D that's cool :D 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-18
<elacheche> Hey! After extending the Membership board applications, should I apply again or it's ok?
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ohi elacheche  
<elacheche> morning Kilos dholbach 
<dholbach> hey elacheche
<elacheche> dholbach,  After extending the Membership board applications, should I apply again or it's ok?
<dholbach> I think it's ok, if you sent an email there
<elacheche> ok thanks dholbach :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<belkinsa> Slaapwel, Kilos.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and dpm
<dpm> o/
<dholbach> hey... could somebody of you imagine joining the Ubuntu membership board?
<Kilos> i have applied i think dholbach  
<wxl> me too
 * dholbach hugs Kilos and wxl
<dholbach> that's brilliant
 * genii makes more coffee
<wxl> ☺
<dholbach> anyone else?
<dholbach> I mean most of you all became Ubuntu members already - we're still looking for somebody to join the team
<Kilos> belkinsa  can you fill us in please
<dholbach> I used to do it, when the CC was still approving membership
<dholbach> and it's actually a lot of fun
<dholbach> because you get to know many people from many different parts of the Ubuntu community
<Kilos> thats part of the reason i applied dholbach  
<genii> Is there not enough sitting members on the membership board currently to be effective?
<dholbach> Kilos, nice one!
<Kilos> im sure there are 7 applications there
<dholbach> genii, the nomination period is just right now
<wxl> i applied because i saw a need and felt i could contribute without necessarily detracting from my other roles
<Kilos> 2 new and 5 older ones
<genii> Hm
<wxl> meaning i felt i had the necessary skills
<dholbach> genii, if you want, you can have a chat with somebody like belkinsa to see how much work it is and if you have other questions
<wxl> unfortunately, leadership/management is not easy for everyone
<Kilos> only i havent been a member very long
<dholbach> if you were approved for membership and have been around for a while and are generally curious, it's a good spot to be in :)
<wxl> Kilos: honestly, i don't think that matters. it wouldn't to me if it were my decision.
<Kilos> ah well lets hope wxl  
<wxl> like for example, i have a member on our bug triage team who's a new member and doing so darn good i'm trying to facilitate him to join bug control
<wxl> the fact that he's new doesn't matter
<wxl> it's his skills, ability, and drive that matters
<Kilos> ya but i have no skills man only applied for starters because pleia2  had to extend by 2 weeks
<wxl> i have a strong suspicion that your desire to try indicates you're not scared of leadership]
<belkinsa> You don't need that many skills, only reporting and knowing what the board is looking for,
<wxl> that's a good start :)
<wxl> brb
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<Kilos> belkinsa  i dont see me anywhere or wxl  
<Kilos> lol maybe im doing some thing wrong
<belkinsa> Kilos, it's done via mailing-list only members of the board can see it
<belkinsa> And the CC too.
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<genii> belkinsa: How much time do you figure you spend per month on Membership duties?
<belkinsa> 10 minutes to an hour, depends on how many are applying for which board.
<belkinsa> And the reporting and wiki editing takes only a few minutes.
<Kilos> is that all?
<belkinsa> But only one person does the reporting and editting
<belkinsa> Kilos, yup, but lately we haven't received that many applicants.  Only zero to two at a meeting.
<Kilos> whew
<belkinsa> I think when I applied,  there was like five of us and it took the whole hour.
<Kilos> well im here. will  stay up late for the late meets. its only once a month and ill be here for the early meets
<Kilos> lol they just mustnt ask me a whole bunch of funny questions
<belkinsa> Who is they?  The CC?
<Kilos> who evr approves the board
<Kilos> ever
<Kilos> are the board applications the same as for membership application?
<belkinsa> No, the Community Council does.
<Kilos> oh so we dont have to attend a meeting for it
<belkinsa> pleia2, czajkowski, and dholbach are apart of the CC
<belkinsa> Kilos, correct.
<Kilos> oh thats cool then i was getting tense already, was a big move for me to apply for membeship
<Kilos> kinda nerve wracking
<Kilos> hehe
<belkinsa> I had that same feeling
<Kilos> lol
<pleia2> Kilos: it was worse when mark shuttleworth was on the approval board, I was freaking out
<pleia2> hehe
<Kilos> hahaha
<mhall119> I didn't have mark on the board, but I was still freaking out
<Kilos> if any of you see peeps from africa visit here for help please point them to #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> yeah its a big thing to be an ubuntu member imo
<belkinsa> Sure thing.
<Kilos> but i am very happy i applied and was so well supported by our team
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-20
 * Kilos waves
<sagar> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sagar> hey i have a problem please help me
<Kilos> hi sagar  
<Guest5281> hii
<Kilos> state what your problem is
<Kilos> also where are you please
<Kilos> Guest5281  ?
<Kilos> hmm...
<sagar> hiiiiiiiiii
<Kilos> hi sagar  wb
<Guest67565> help me
<Kilos> ok if i can
<Guest67565> yesterday i have installed ubuntu 14.04
<Guest67565> and found that tere is no wifi connection option there
<Guest67565> i cant connect to wifi network any more..please help me
<Kilos> have you right clicked on the networking icon?
<Guest67565> yes
<Kilos> im just starting another machine so i can see what unity does
<Guest67565> but there is no option to turn on wifi
<Kilos> there must be an option somewhere because i use kde on 14.04 and wifi setup is easy
<Guest67565> how
<Guest67565> please tell me
<Kilos> cant you configure vpn from there
<Guest67565> yes i can
<Guest67565> some are telling to install wifi drivers
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed?
<Guest67565> dont know
<Guest67565> where it is
<Kilos> cant you use the terminal?
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+t
<Guest67565> and after that
<Guest67565> yes i can use
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Guest67565> hey listen plzz
<Kilos> ok
<Guest67565> i dont have internet in ubuntu laptop,but i have broadband connection in my HP windows 8 laptop
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> so you have done no updates yet?
<Guest67565> i just installed 14.04 version yesterday,and after that i saw that there is no wifi option available..so can i install the required drivers in windows laptop from net and after that can i transfer in ubuntu via pendrive?
<nhaines> This isn't the right place to ask support questions.  #ubuntu is better for that.  But just as a general rule, it's often good to have your laptop connected to the Internet via Ethernet while installing Ubuntu, because occasionally it can install additional wifi drivers that way.
<Kilos> ty nhaines  
<nhaines> Right now, your best bet is to go to the dash, search for "Additional Drivers", and check there to see if there are wifi drivers available for your hardare.
<nhaines> hardware.
<Guest67565> there it nothing shows 
<nhaines> Then there may be no wireless drivers for your hardware.  We'd need to know the exact chipset model to verify that.
<nhaines> You can search askubuntu.com for more information on your hardware, or ask in #ubuntu for further assistance.
<nhaines> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Guest67565> so can i install the required drivers in windows laptop from net and after that can i transfer in ubuntu via pendrive?
<nhaines> No.  You need Ubuntu drivers, and they are either activated automatically or available from the Additional Drivers window.
<genii> This is not the support channel
<Guest67565> so what i should do now
<genii> Are you unable to join the support channel?
<nhaines> 23:22 < nhaines> You can search askubuntu.com for more information on your hardware, or ask in #ubuntu for further assistance.
<Guest67565> ok
<genii> Guest67565: You should /join #ubuntu ..and ask there
<Guest67565> how can i do that?
<nhaines> Type "/join #ubuntu"
<Guest67565> where?
<genii> where youy're typing now
<Guest67565> "/join #ubuntu"
<nhaines> You've got it.  No quotes this time.
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> sorry for trying support here nhaines  
<genii> heh
<nhaines> It's okay.  We all want to help. :)
<Kilos> hi genii  i dont know why he does plug his broadband connection into the ubuntu lappy
<nhaines> The problem is that if users learn that they can come in here for support, well, it'll just grow and grow, and even though this channel isn't busy, it would be disruptive.  :)
<nhaines> That's why since you already offered support, I tried to give him a couple of pointers before kicking him over to the actual support channel.  :)
<Kilos> some of the locos in africa have given this channel as a support channel
<Kilos> thats why i asked where he was
<genii> Odd, that
<nhaines> Well tell them to stop it.  :)
<nhaines> Anyone with any LoCo question at all is in the right place.
<nhaines> Wifi questions, not so much.  ;)
<Kilos> they are the dead ones in still trying to find
<Kilos> i dont even get email replies from them
<nhaines> Well, with any luck new members will step in someday, if the old ones don't return.
<Kilos> i will find odd ubuntu users and revive them
<Kilos> many have just joined lugs
<Kilos> oh thats why i asked him where he was so i could point him to a better channel
<Kilos> sorry guys
<nhaines> No, that was the right thing to do.  :)
<nhaines> Just have to show a little tough love to push them into the right channels even when they still try to get support here.  :)
<Kilos> lol :)
<nhaines> But I've been doing paid tech support for like 19 years now so I'm a pro at that.  ;)
<Kilos> hahaha
<genii> "your CD needs to be manually fed? Are you sure it's not a 5 and a quarterter floppy drive?"
<genii> \( I had this happen )
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i battle to even learn to understand pcs, because i only started using them late in life and after being to the happy hunting grounds snd the za guys were very kind and patient with me and got me to where i am today
<Kilos> so i know what it feels like
<nhaines> Good morning, dpm.  :)
<dpm> hey nhaines, also nearly morning for you? :)
<nhaines> Yup, just crossed over into morning for me.  :)
<dpm> :-)
<nhaines> But I'm burning the midnight oil writing!
<dpm> hahaha
<Kilos> whew midnights are hard
<Kilos> hi dpm
<nhaines> I vaguely feel like I want to create a snappy package that provides mpd.
<dpm> hi Kilos
<nhaines> But I don't actually use mpd, I just really like it.
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  too
<Kilos> hehe
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-21
<Kilos> morning peeps
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-22
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<j0kker> hii :D 
<elacheche> Hey j0kker , morning dholbach MooDoo Kilos ongolaBoy :)
<j0kker> hey elacheche  :D 
<elacheche> :)
<MooDoo> :)
<dholbach> hi elacheche 
<Kilos> hi elacheche and oyjers
<Kilos> others
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-22
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-23
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> Ggood morning
<Kilos> stuttering today dholbach 
<Kilos> hi there
<elacheche> Hey LoCos
<Kilos> hi elacheche 
<dholbach> :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: btw, "tomorrow" is very vague in an international community :)
<pleia2> (I don't actually know what day you're referring to in your email)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sorry, I'll keep that in mind for the future :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: and yes, it's today
<tsimonq2> pleia2: should I reply to my email clarifying?
 * tsimonq2 just does it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-24
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-25
<Kilos> o/
<Angelina> https://musicintheworld.wordpress.com/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-26
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-03-27
<MARKUS__> will N600 WiFi Adapter  Model WNDA3100v3 WORK  on linux mint 17.3 32 bit?
<MARKUS__> hello
<marcus_> need hel
<marcus_> help
<Guest68146> help
<Guest68146> what?
<Guest68146>  identifyu all aint said shit what yo
<Guest68146> wierd ass irc
<Guest68146> hello!!!!!!!!!
<Guest68146> no talking hungh/
<pleia2> Guest68146: you want #ubuntu for support, and please use more polite language
<pleia2> this channel is for advocacy and event planning for Ubuntu groups around the world
<Guest68146> just answer my question please
<pleia2> I don't know the answer, use the support channel
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-20
<jrberrios45> hello room
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-22
<condudas> saludos||
<condudas> hay alguien aqui?
<tsimonq2> condudas: Hola! No aqui, pero en #ubuntu-es.
<tsimonq2> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tsimonq2> Aw, well, I tried.
<tsimonq2> My Spanish sucks but I think I got the point across. :P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-23
<SHAHID_> HELLO
<SHAHID_> ANY ONE FROM SOFITEL
<harold_> hola buen dia
<Guest78312> soy nuevo, quiero ayuda referente  ubuntu
<Guest78312> transmito desde colombia
<mhall119> nhaines: ping
<mhall119> nhaines: nvm, answered by own question
<nhaines> mhall119: happy to help!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-25
<gayu__> hello i am using ubuntu 16.04 , 2 days before the while i started my page, i saw the screen was streched  . i go through the settings and all but i cant find the reason for the same. please provide the details for this error
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-03-26
<Gaucho71> hey!!! muy buenas... :-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-03-22
<Kilos> o/
<nhaines> _o/
<Deejayfly> hello all
